
Ask HN: HN community access by invite only? - tistoon
What are your thoughts?
======
1ste
I think lobsters is like that. I'm not really a fan. Controls like elevating
user privileges for long time or trustworthy members is a better experience. I
just bought upvote.dev and that's my plan for it.

------
Cypher
post me an invite please

